# Was Miss Piggy based on Barbara Streisand?



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-Your thoughts...??

...I've personally always thought so! :yes :yes 
...Her way of totally dominating and pushing Kermit around and that whole "Ha-ya" karate hitting thing she does!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll say yes.

Apparently, Animal was based on Keith Moon.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Zephyr said:


> I'll say yes.
> 
> Apparently, Animal was based on Keith Moon.


...WOW!! ..._Really??_ :eek  :lol

(I love learning facts like these!! :lol :hs :lol )


----------

